# الكشف عن مدينة تحت مياه ميناء الإسكندرية



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مدينة فرعونية غارقة تحت مياه الأسكندرية منذ ألفي عام​​​
يستعد فريق من علماء الآثار في مصر للكشف عن عدة أجزاء من مدينة قديمة تعود إلى عهود الفراعنة غمرتها المياه

وستتوجه مجموعة من علماء الآثار على متن زورق إلى ميناء عسكري في خليج أبوقير بالأسكندرية للاطلاع على نتائج عمليات مسح استغرقت أشهرا

ويجري هذا المشروع الذي ترعاه مصر وبعض الدول الأوربية برئاسة علم الآثار البحرية الفرنسي فرانك جوديو الذي كشف النقاب أخيرا عن تمثال من الجرانيت يعتقد أنه يمثل والد كليوبترا

ويعتقد العلماء أن تلك المدينة الغارقة في مياه ميناء الأسكندرية تعود إلى نحو 2000 سنة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*خبرررررر جميل وأكيد الايام القادمه ستحمل لنا الكثير من المفاجأت .. ميرررسى  وربنا يباركك يا قمررررر.​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *خبرررررر جميل وأكيد الايام القادمه ستحمل لنا الكثير من المفاجأت .. ميرررسى  وربنا يباركك يا قمررررر.​*



الاجمل مرورك يا دون دون
تسلمى يا حبيبتى على المرور الجميل نورتينى​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (22 نوفمبر 2008)

خبر رائع ورينا يبارك تعبك خير


----------



## silver hok (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك 
مشكورة على الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

خبر رااااااااااائع اخت كوكى
شكراااااااااااااااا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## SALVATION (22 نوفمبر 2008)

_



خبرررررر جميل وأكيد الايام القادمه ستحمل لنا الكثير من المفاجأت ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش عارف لية عندى نفس الاحساس

محافظتنا ولا نعلم عنها شيىء
ميرسى كتيير على نقل الخبر





​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> خبر رائع ورينا يبارك تعبك خير



ميرسى يا موفى على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> خبر رااااااااااائع اخت كوكى
> شكراااااااااااااااا
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسى يا كليمو على تشريفك للموضوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> مش عارف لية عندى نفس الاحساس
> 
> محافظتنا ولا نعلم عنها شيىء
> ...



ماهى محافظتى انا كمان بس يمكن احنا مش متابعين المكتشفات 
ميرسى لمرورك يا تونى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

silver hok قال:


> ربنا يباركك
> مشكورة على الموضوع



ميرسى لمرورك يا سيلفر​


----------



## mero_engel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الخبر الجميل يا كوكي *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## جيلان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايون يا بت العميد قلنا عليها من فترة دى
عشن تعرفى بس الاخبار بتوصلنا قبل المواقع العلمية اى خودمة هههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الخبر الجميل يا كوكي *
> *تسلم ايدك*​



ده انا الى ميرسى على مرورك الاجمل ده​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون يا بت العميد قلنا عليها من فترة دى
> عشن تعرفى بس الاخبار بتوصلنا قبل المواقع العلمية اى خودمة هههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على اساس انى مش معاكى فى كليه وقسم واحد نايمه انا فى المحاضرة وانتى صاحيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عارفه بس قولت اجيبهالكم كخبر علمى للاستفاده​


----------



## جيلان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> على اساس انى مش معاكى فى كليه وقسم واحد نايمه انا فى المحاضرة وانتى صاحيه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عارفه بس قولت اجيبهالكم كخبر علمى للاستفاده​



*منا بقلك بتجلنااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مقلتش بتجيلى
يساتر*


----------



## monygirl (23 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو اوى اههتمامك دة ياكوكى وخصوصا بموضوع زى دة ياريت دائما كدة تقولى لينا على الاكتشافات الى بتم ميرسى ليكى ياكوكى ولااقوللك karkora


----------



## جيلان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> حلو اوى اههتمامك دة ياكوكى وخصوصا بموضوع زى دة ياريت دائما كدة تقولى لينا على الاكتشافات الى بتم ميرسى ليكى ياكوكى ولااقوللك karkora



*قمرنا التالت وصل اهه
اثار كلهم اتجمعوا يا جدعان
يا رب دايما يا بت يا كوكى مجمعة الحبايب كدى 30:*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااا
شكرا على تعبك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> حلو اوى اههتمامك دة ياكوكى وخصوصا بموضوع زى دة ياريت دائما كدة تقولى لينا على الاكتشافات الى بتم ميرسى ليكى ياكوكى ولااقوللك karkora



اهلا بالحبايب وباثار كلهااااااااااااااااااااا 
انشاء الله نجيب القسم كله هنا ههههههههههههه
منوره يا حبيبتى قولى الى يعجبك كوكى كركورة كله حلو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *قمرنا التالت وصل اهه
> اثار كلهم اتجمعوا يا جدعان
> يا رب دايما يا بت يا كوكى مجمعة الحبايب كدى 30:*



ميرسى يا حبيبتى يارب دايما متجمعين على خير  هيبقا كليه ومنتدى  وفى كل مكان سوا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااا
> شكرا على تعبك​



الاجمل مرورك يا جميله​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسيييييييييييي كل ده عندنا فى اسكندريه وانا معرفش ؟ ههههههههههه
امال مش بشوف الحاجات دى ليه ؟ هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسيييييييييييي كل ده عندنا فى اسكندريه وانا معرفش ؟ ههههههههههه
> امال مش بشوف الحاجات دى ليه ؟ هههههههههههههه​



نسيوا يتصلوا بيكى ويقولوا لك تعالى شوفى ونسيوا يكلمونى انا كمان هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*خبر مهم  ورااااااائع ميرسى على مجهودك  الرائع ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> *خبر مهم  ورااااااائع ميرسى على مجهودك  الرائع ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى جدا لمروروك ومشاركتك الحلوة​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد انا بعشق اسكندرية بحبها حب فظيع اوى وكان نفسى اكون فيها بس معلش ابقى اجى اقعد فى المدية الجديدة اللى هيلاقوة علشان اكون اول واحدة تسكن فيها ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اريو (24 نوفمبر 2008)

واو رائع جدا وخبر اجمل 30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> بجد انا بعشق اسكندرية بحبها حب فظيع اوى وكان نفسى اكون فيها بس معلش ابقى اجى اقعد فى المدية الجديدة اللى هيلاقوة علشان اكون اول واحدة تسكن فيها ههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دول اكتشفوها تحت الماء هتعيش تحت
ميرسى يا ايرينى لمشاركتك الحلوة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اريو قال:


> واو رائع جدا وخبر اجمل 30:



ميرسى يا اريو
الاجمل مرورك الحلو​


----------

